# Original late 1970's Hungarian Rubik's Cube found



## Akuma (Apr 9, 2013)

A hungarian friend of mine knows that I'm a speedcuber and that I have a keen interest for all things Rubik.
She brought me a special gift from her place in Hungary.

At her parents place she found a rubiks cube in its package, so she asked if she could have it, nabbed it and gave it to me.
What my eyes saw when she gave me it was something I never expected I would ever see.

This is an ORIGINAL late 1970's Hungarian Rubiks Cube. Its in mint condition except for the box which looks very old.
From the analysis I've seen the cube is probably late 70's/early 80's. The way I understood it is that this is the cube that was released in Hungary before it started to get mass produced and shipped international.

















The box is completely in Hungarian. I cannot make out any sense of what it says, I will maybe ask my friend to translate it later.
The cube itself is made of higher quality plastic quite similar to the Original Rubiks cube you can buy today at the store.

So, was I lucky or what?!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 9, 2013)

You can ask on Twistypuzzles.. they are more into "oldtimer" cubes 

Was the box sealed when you got it? If so.. too bad you opened it.. 

it looks like really good condition in any case!


----------



## Akuma (Apr 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You can ask on Twistypuzzles.. they are more into "oldtimer" cubes
> 
> Was the box sealed when you got it? If so.. too bad you opened it..
> 
> it looks like really good condition in any case!



Unfortunately the box had already been opened and there's a small rip in the box.
The cube has been used a couple of few times but other than that the cube is in extremely good condition for being +30 years old.

I will post the same post on TP and see if they can verify if it really is that old as I think it is.
My friend told me her parents bought it in the early 80's so I am quite sure it's genuine


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2013)

It's definitely not that rare. The font on the box doesn't match any of the pictures that are on the TP museum. Its probably just a mass production run from later on in the 80s.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 9, 2013)

Take the center caps off and see if there are screws instead of just caps, cause if there are caps like today's rubik's brands you know it's fairly new or not


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 9, 2013)

Be careful as you can easily damage the plastic. Just ask on TP first.. they will know


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2013)

I will translate you tomorrow, if I won't be too lazy.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 9, 2013)

I put it through Google translate didn't do that great of a job but better then nothing

The game of logical thinking in children and adults, develop terlatasat.

26 pieces of colored cubes form a cube rotated mangled Without Assal virtually infinite number of different positions may be placed on one to one basis for each of the six colors mixed in a very sokfelekeppen jatal goal of 1-1 pages and all six council bringing multiple pages on a single page layout extremely difficult task can only be solved on the set of a solution to identify torvenyszerusegienek 15-20 pers already very remarkable arrangement under meltro eredeny logical skills and good religion

forgatasoknal observe different directions for each item so identified as changes in the situation to lead the solutions torvenyszerusugek

Hungarian Patent: 170062


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2013)

Nah, I bored, I did it now. 

Rough translation.




Spoiler: HUNGARIAN



A játék a gyermekek és a felnőttek logikus gondolkodását, térlátását fejleszti.

A kockát alkotó 26 db színes kis kocka szétszedés nélkül, forgatással, gyakorlatilag végtelen számú, különböző helyzetbe hozható. 1-1 lapján mind a hat szín keveredhet nagyon sokféleképpen. A játék célja 1-1 oldal ill. mind a hat oldal egy színre hozása.
Egyidejűleg több oldal rendezése igen nehéz feladat, csak a forgatás törvényszerűségeinek felismerésével oldható meg. Egy oldalnak 15-20 perc alatti rendezése már igen figyelemre méltó eredmény és jó logikai készségre vall.

Figyelje meg, különböző irányú forgatásoknál az egyes elemek helyzetének változásait. Az így felismert törvényszerűségek vezethetik a megoldáshoz.

Magyar szabadalom: 170.062
E. Rubik






Spoiler: ENGLISH



The puzzle can improve the stereo vision and logical thinking of children and adults.

The 26 little colored cubies of the cube can be twisted into nearly infinite number of different combinations without breaking it up. On each side each of the six colors can be mixed up very differently. The goal of the puzzle is to restore one side, or ultimately all the six sides into one color.
Restoring more than one color at the same time is a very hard task, which you can solve only by recognizing the principles of the turns. Even restoring one side in under 15-20 minutes is a remarkable result and implying good logical skills.

Notice the changings of the cubies during the turns, the recognized principles can lead you to the solution.

Hungarian patent: 170.062
E. Rubik


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

"Even restoring one side within 15-20 minutes implies...."

Haha

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wontolla (Apr 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> "Even restoring one side within 15-20 minutes implies...."
> 
> Haha



At least it says nothing about restoring 5 sides


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 10, 2013)

tbh, the first time I played with a cube, I couldn't do a side, then I learnt how to make a cross and insert the corners and I found I could do a layer. That's all I could do for a few years.


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a big deal! Almost everybody in Hungary have one of these. Probably my grandparents' one is also a late 1970's produced.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 11, 2013)

IIRC the name "Rubik's cube" was only used as of 1980.

So an early 80's cube it is


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 11, 2013)

im willing to bet if he was to take a center cap off there will probably be caps instead of screws leading it to be one from the late 80-90s


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 12, 2013)

I still have my first cube I got when I was 8 years old (back in 1984). It has blue and green reversed. It's not a Rubik one, just a copy I suppose.


----------



## Rune (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I read somewhere that they at first produced BOW-cubes but after a short time went over to BOY-cubes. (I can be mistaken).


----------

